# My fisrt DIY Styrofoam background



## Biguzas

Hello to everyone, fisrt I want to apologize for my English, because it' my second language and I might make some grammar mistakes. After looking at the other people's DIY background projects, I decided to make one on my own. So here it is. PS..I am not a computer person, but i will try to upload the pictures so you can give me some feed back. plase be honest, tell me what you think?

(I found a 55 gallon aquarium on the street, asked the owner if it's leaking or if it's cracked, he said no, he just does not need it because he got a bigger one, and he would be more then happy if I will take it, so i did, with the idea :idea: in my head of making a DIY background project i always dreamed and wanted) (I also got wooden stand from him) free of charge 
So here it starts, my little project... (Thanks to all you guys who posted your DIY backgrounds in here, it really helped me to not only pick the right tools and material but also the the style of the rocks.









thats me carving out the styrofoam, I used GE silicone (#1 clear) to glue two big blocks of styrofoam, waited about two days to make sure it is cured, and then started cutting it with different knifes.









these are the tools I used to apply the cement on the styrofoam.









Cement coloring - black, acrilic fortifier, Quikrete cement - Mason Mix.









Third coat of cement









Third coat of cement









Third coat of cement

more pictures are coming this week.


----------



## acrosstic

I think it looks great. The only thing if I had to critique it would be the rather simplicity of it and how all the rocks seem to be pretty flat and even depth.

You obviously did a pretty nice job, maybe next time you can vary the rock depth and perhaps even add some caves to it. Also, on a 55 its no big deal, but if I were going to do a DIY background like that I'd incorporate a place for intake tubes, etc.

It doesn't look like two pieces (Maybe it is), how do you plan of getting it into the tank with the crossbar if it is indeed one piece?

Overall the look of it is very natural and looks very nice.


----------



## trigger

Looks great. Simplicity is not always a bad thing, but some more depth would improve the looks greatly. Would give it an even more natural look. If not two pieces already, I can see a nice "route" between some of the middle rocks, to cut it if nescesary.


----------



## Rick_Lindsey

Wow, looks way better than my first (and so far only) attempt! I likes it .

-Rick (the armchair aquarist)


----------



## DMWave45

Great Job!
You speak better english than 95% of the people on this forum.


----------



## F8LBITEva

looks awesome!


----------



## Biguzas

The down side of this free aquarium was that the top plastic frame was broken in the middle, where there is this plastic support which supports the front and back of aquarium glass from arching (bowing) . The good part is that I did not have to cut my Styrofoam background in to two peaces, this is one solid peace. So i completely took of the old broken top frame, siliconed the background in, ordered the new top plastic frame, (big thanks so Scott's pet shop) and put that one on.










[/img]


















I siliconed the background in the aquarium couple days ago, so i think i should wait couple more days till it fully cures (like to be on the safe side), and then I guess I will start those endless water changes, and testing PH.


----------



## Biguzas

In these pictures you can see the actual 3D look, i tried to make my background rock deph as more visible as i could, i tried to make the rocks natural, uneaven, (not flat) so when i started to do water changes i made these pictures, and it looks much more 3D with the water in it and the lights on.




































I hope some time this week it will be on the oak stand with filter up and running.[/img]


----------



## acrosstic

Yeah the depth looks better in those new pics. As a challenge you could try caves next time.

You will want the center brace, I only wish I could find them online somewhere.


----------



## fishwolfe

i found that caves in the background make it a real pain to get fish out.plus if a fish dies in there you might never know it.looks good :thumb:


----------



## plastic31

it looks great, personally i cant wait to see it stocked and aquascaped.

if i were doing it i would start putting my sand (if your using it as a substrate) to get all the tiny fine dust particals out of it during the water changes, each water change stir the sand and get the gunk out of it.

i have had my sand in for months and when ever i stir it deep enough my tank gets a golden cloud through it.

either way looks awsome, good job! :thumb:


----------



## F8LBITEva

that looks awesome man, I think the 55G might be too shallow and a 75 would have been better and allowed for more floor space and swimming room. I wish you were closer Id buy one from you.


----------



## Biguzas

any sugjestions? white? black? gray? sand rocks? wood? plants? anubody? i would be happy if you guys would give me your opinion about this.


----------



## fishwolfe

if you could find rocks that look like the background it would help pull off the look.maybe a piece of wood or two?but im not a big fan of plants in a tank.what kind of fish are you going to keep?


----------



## Biguzas

well my demasoni is growing out the 30 gal tank, so I thought I would give them the honor to live there.


----------



## balachel

id use sand i think it looks better looks awesome i really like it


----------



## Biguzas

One thing i am worried about sand is, sand getting inside my filters and damaging it. Any suggestions on sand color?


----------



## statik

just go with crushed coral cant go wrong there looks really nice too


----------



## crotalusfan

Sand is awesome. I think the majority of the people on this forum use sand, and with no problems at all. I just switched my 46 gal to sand and I love it! Just rinse it A LOT!!! I rinsed my 50 pound bag 1/2 at a time. It took about 4 hours per half!!! But didn't cloud my water at all.


----------



## narhay

I would suggest some natural brown sand...after going with white for years, I find I like it much more.


----------



## fishwolfe

i put sponge prefilters on my intakes.your impellers will need to be replaced sooner in a tank with sand.so there is one little drawback.but i like sand :thumb:


----------



## Cliff.Claven

Biguzas,

The only thing that I would be concerned with it home much volume your background takes up. Even thought the tank is a 55gal if you fill it up with styrofoam it will significantly reduce the volume of water the tank will eventually hold. Maybe your picture don't do it justice but it looks like you've cut the tank volume down by about a 1/3.

Other than that I think you did a quality job from what I can see. For substrate I'm a sucker for crushed coral that is pretty small, almost to a grain of sand's size. That is just me though. My next tank I'm going with a darker substrate because I'm thinking about a tank with Tangs including Calvus which I hear looks best with a darker substrate.

It's all up to you in the end. Crushed Coral helps with water conditions if you need harder water and high ph. To each his/her own however. If you like the direction you've taken then be happy with it. All in all you're the one that will have to stare at it everyday.


----------



## stanforc

Good Job!

I was just wondering if you noted your plan on paper? I would love to do the same!

Cedric


----------



## Biguzas

I did not noted, no plans at all just drew with marker the rocks on the Styrofoam and started to carve it, use your imagination,  much better than planing on paper.


----------



## ob1_kinobe

Man this looks great! You definitely give me the urge to try my own background. 
Uhmm.... just have to create the time


----------



## Biguzas

I setup this aquarium two months ago, refinished stand, and made canopy. Bought 22 Demasoni, and 17 Yellow lab cichlids from Florida (arrived all alive in Chicago). Two months passed and algae developed on the background, now it looks even better. So here are some new pictures.

[/img]









[/img]









[/img]









[/img]









[/img]


----------



## swapnilk

great work dude!!!


----------



## jonnyb

think it looks great man, i would go with crushed coral for substrate with some big dark rocks no plants but just my opinoin great job =D>

what was the cost of material?


----------



## DanniGirl

Nice job!
:thumb:


----------

